# New Game: "Name this NATO Map symbol"



## TN2IC (24 Oct 2011)

Okay folks, here is the idea. Just like the AFV thread, we"ll do one for NATO symbols. And the best part of it. Make up the most weirdest/dumbest/oddest symbol. The unit doesn't have to exist. But we have to be able to translate it some what. Even if it is a unit you seen before. Just remember OPSEC to units today.

What do you folks think?

Who's game and care to fire the first one up?

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## TN2IC (24 Oct 2011)

Mon nom nom...


----------



## aesop081 (24 Oct 2011)

Friendly pac-man battalion


----------



## dangerboy (24 Oct 2011)

Battalion Ration Depot


----------



## RememberanceDay (24 Oct 2011)

French Cheese battalion.


----------



## PuckChaser (24 Oct 2011)

Scattered Sky of Battalion size?


----------



## aesop081 (24 Oct 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Scattered Sky of Battalion size?



It is over half in size so it is "Broken"  ;D


----------



## cupper (24 Oct 2011)

Statistical Analysis Battalion. You can tell from the pie chart.


----------



## medicineman (24 Oct 2011)

BASS PRO Battalion?


----------



## Robert0288 (24 Oct 2011)

Friendly anti-white dot Battalion it also eats punctuation in any sentence which it is referred to in with emphasis on periods


----------



## Kirkhill (24 Oct 2011)

Surrender Monkey Battalion?


----------



## Lowlander (24 Oct 2011)

Heres another one


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Oct 2011)

The Riddler Bn


----------



## lethalLemon (24 Oct 2011)

Philosophers Bn


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Oct 2011)

:facepalm:





			
				lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Philosophers Bn


----------



## lethalLemon (24 Oct 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> :facepalm:



What?  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92vV3QGagck


----------



## cupper (24 Oct 2011)

The Guess Who Battalion.


----------



## Sig_Des (24 Oct 2011)

The Mystery Box Bn


----------



## cupper (24 Oct 2011)

This is the symbol for the battalion that if identified then you'd have to be killed.

I believe that Col. Flagg is CO. ;D


----------



## Swingline1984 (25 Oct 2011)

The 42nd Bn?


----------



## Swingline1984 (25 Oct 2011)

:waiting:


----------



## medicineman (25 Oct 2011)

Lowlander said:
			
		

> Heres another one



Intelligence Bn


----------



## brihard (25 Oct 2011)

Swingline1984 said:
			
		

> :waiting:



Ooh! Ooh! A company of reservists fighting over a door gunner contract!  ;D


----------



## cupper (25 Oct 2011)

That 80's glam rock band "A Company of Seagulls"


----------



## HItorMiss (25 Oct 2011)

Polish EOD Company


----------



## TN2IC (25 Oct 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Polish EOD Company



I never laugh so hard until you said that. Totally made my day.

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2011)

136th Moonshine Regiment


----------



## cupper (25 Oct 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> 136th Moonshine Regiment



Either that or my last golf score card ;D


----------



## medicineman (25 Oct 2011)

That like a Barber Regt or Knitting Group?

MM


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Oct 2011)

Hee hee hee...this is fun.


----------



## AC 011 (26 Oct 2011)

A Godzilla Mounted Infantry Bn?


----------



## HItorMiss (26 Oct 2011)

43rd Anti Japanese Monster Bn as part of The Royal Radiated Rampaging Lizard Regiment


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Oct 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> 43rd Anti Japanese Monster Bn as part of The Royal Radiated Rampaging Lizard Regiment



Outstanding!!!

Try this one:


----------



## Danjanou (26 Oct 2011)

The platoon I'd like to have been transferred to?


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Oct 2011)

That's simple.  Horizontal Recreation Technician Platoon.  (MOSID is 00069-10)


----------



## cupper (26 Oct 2011)

The 1960's precursor to the modern Hooters Platoon.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Oct 2011)

;D

One more:


----------



## Danjanou (26 Oct 2011)

The Technoviking's company?


----------



## cupper (26 Oct 2011)

The Night Rider Recce Coy


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (26 Oct 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> The Night Rider Recce Coy



Ooh, close.

Night Rider Recce Coy (Wheeled)

AKA, "The Sneaky Hoffs"......


----------



## FlyingDutchman (26 Oct 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> The platoon I'd like to have been transferred to?


Get in line.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Oct 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Get in line.



Get in first..........


----------



## TN2IC (26 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Get in first..........




BAAAAAAAAAAMM!!!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (26 Oct 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Get in first..........


How much trouble can I get into for impersonation?  Might be worth it.
"Of course I'm Cpl Bloggins, just got out of plastic surgery."


----------



## TN2IC (26 Oct 2011)

Here is my attempt again..


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Oct 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Here is my attempt again..


Erste über-cool Techno-Brigade (Awesome-sised)



 :bowing:


----------



## Danjanou (27 Oct 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Erste über-cool Techno-Brigade (Awesome-sised)
> 
> 
> 
> :bowing:



Naah we did your unit about 10 posts back Herr Hoffmeister. 8)


----------

